# Awning.



## dandi (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone out there know anything about the Norsmen Apollo awning?  Trying to get the tension back after replacing the sliders, how many turns, does it make a difference as to which end you start or can you take the fabric off and crank the whole tube?


----------

